

Reduce size of animated GIFs, automatically convert to WebM and MP4 - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/reduce_size_of_animated_gifs_automatically_convert_to_webm_and_mp4

======
nadavs
Animated GIF-based videos are spreading like wildfire around the web.
Cloudinary can automatically convert these animations to MP4 and WebM video
formats to dramatically reduce their file size and bandwidth usage while
improving viewer experience. You can also dynamically resize, crop and
manipulate these animations in the cloud, to best match your graphic design.

